# Jquery - Eigene Attribute auslesen



## xtramen01 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich komme leider, mit meinen Kenntnissen nicht weiter.
Und zwar muss ich ein Attribut unter einer Bedingung auslesen.

z.b.:


```
< href="#" data-item="1" class="active">Link 1</a>
< href="#" data-item="2" class="notactive">Link 2</a>
```

Ich bräuchte nun den Wert von data-item bei dem class="active" ist.
Weis jemand ob und wie das möglich ist? Vielen herzlichen Dank.


----------



## ComFreek (3. Dezember 2014)

```
$('.active').attr('data-item')
// oder
$('.active').data('item')
```


----------



## SpiceLab (3. Dezember 2014)

Falls dir das zu schnell ging, siehe http://api.jquery.com/attr/ und http://api.jquery.com/data/


----------



## TheGateway (1. Mai 2020)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> ```
> $('.active').attr('data-item')
> // oder
> $('.active').data('item')
> ```




```
<div id="msg-2" class="msg" mid="392324235237"></div>

$('.msg').attr('mid').empty(); or remove();
```

kann mir da nochmal jemand helfen? möchte gerne die div löschen, kann diese aber nur anhand der mid identifizieren ...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Mai 2020)

Hi @TheGateway,
auch wenn die meisten Browser das mid als reguläres Attribut akzeptieren solltest Du die dafür vorgesehenen Wege nehmen. Bin ich der Meinung.
Entweder als DTD-Attribut: XML/DTD/Attribute und Wertzuweisungen – SELFHTML-Wiki
Oder per data-Attribute: Using data attributes


```
$('.msg').attr('mid', '392324235237').empty();
```
oder per Attribute Selektor

```
$('[mid=392324235237]').empty();
```

Das 
	
	
	



```
$('.msg').attr('mid');
```
 gibt Dir den Wert des Attributs zurück. Das hilft Dir hier nicht.
Zum test schreib mal 
	
	
	



```
console.log($('.msg').attr('mid'));
```
 in Dein Script. Dann wirst Du in der Konsole die Ausgabe '392324235237' zurück bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## TheGateway (1. Mai 2020)

Du hast recht, ich habe den code nun so geschrieben das ich direkt auf # zugeifen kann.


----------

